# AMD Athlon 64 y Cool 'n' quiet (solucionado)

## frodoweb

Bueno antes de nada hola a todos ya que este es mi primer mensaje en el foro, y espero que no sea el último.

Mi situación es esta:

Procesador: Amd Athlon 64 3200+ SK939

Placa: Asus A8V Deluxe

"uname -r": 2.6.12-gentoo-r6

"uname -m": i686

Tengo entendido que la tecnologia Cool 'n' Quiet no es mas que CPUFreq, con lo que la temperatura de la CPU baja al no estar haciendo nada que requiera mucho trabajo para la misma. Segun el manual de la placa debo activar ACPI 2.0 support aunque lo indique para windows...

El driver para mi procesador debe de ser powernow-k8 y es el que en teoria me da el error:

dmesg | grep powernow

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.40.2)

powernow-k8: BIOS error - no PSB or ACPI _PSS objects

Para saber que esta activado el CPUFreq recurro a "ls /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0", algo que de momento no da nada, y "cat /proc/cpuinfo" esta a 2000 Mhz (el max)

En relacion a todo esto estan los "governors" que se encargan de bajar o subir la frecuencia pero que de momento no he probado por no tener soporte para CPUfreq (athcool, cpudyn, powernowd).

Creo que estoy equivocado o me falta algun concepto. He leido de todo (usr/src/linux/Documentation/cpu-freq, google: powernow-k8, http://www.amd.com/us-en/assets/content_type/white_papers_and_tech_docs/26094.PDF: chapter 9 ...)

Si pueden aclararme conceptos, una ayuda de por donde tirar, alguna experiencia o incluso si tener el procesador a 40ºC es normal (sin juegos ni nada por el estilo).

Un saludo y gracias por adelantado

Solucion: Actualizar la BIOS (gracias a Stolz por su ayuda; me di cuenta de que aunque la placa la tengas nueva quien sabe cuando la han instalado la BIOS: en mi caso 01/2005  :Razz: )Last edited by frodoweb on Wed Aug 17, 2005 1:15 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## kamikaze04

Yo tengo un AMD Athlon 64 3000,

Hasta el kernel 2.6.9 (si mal no recuerdo) no existian los governors en el kernel y por ello tenia que usar cpudyn. Sin embargo desde que salio el 2.6.9 en adelante, deje de usar cpudyn y simplemente compile en el kernel los governors que me interesaban, a partir de ahi veras al hacer el dmesg que si que te enseña las diferentes frecuencias a las que puede estar, y podras modificarlo a tu antojo o ponerlo "on demand".

Saludos, ya cuentas.

----------

## Stolz

Hola frodoweb.

 *frodoweb wrote:*   

> Tengo entendido que la tecnologia Cool 'n' Quiet no es mas que CPUFreq, con lo que la temperatura de la CPU baja al no estar haciendo nada que requiera mucho trabajo para la misma. 

 

Es mucho mas que CPUFreq, ya que ademas permite cambiar el voltaje, no solo el multiplicador. Cambiar el voltaje es lo que le hace obrar maravillas.

 *frodoweb wrote:*   

> Segun el manual de la placa debo activar ACPI 2.0 support aunque lo indique para windows...
> 
> El driver para mi procesador debe de ser powernow-k8 y es el que en teoria me da el error:
> 
> dmesg | grep powernow
> ...

 

Efectivamente el driver es powernow-k8, pero para que funcione, tienes que tener activado el C&Q en la Bios. Tiene que haber una opcion  el la bios con ese nombre. Si no la tienes activada el error que se obtiene es justo ese  :Wink: . 

 *frodoweb wrote:*   

> Para saber que esta activado el CPUFreq recurro a "ls /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0", algo que de momento no da nada, y "cat /proc/cpuinfo" esta a 2000 Mhz (el max)

  Esto indica que está activado en el Kernel, pero no tiene por que indicar que tambien lo está en la Bios. Sin soporte hardware el software del kernel no puede hacer mucho. Busca la opcion anterior y activala. Es muy improbable que no aparezca dicha opcion en la bios, pero si es asi, deberas de ir a la web del fabricante y bajarte la ultima bios. Si esa opcion aparece y ya está activada, entonces es que no está funcionando. Busca igualmente una veresion mas reciente de la BIOS de tu placa que corrija el problema.

 *frodoweb wrote:*   

> En relacion a todo esto estan los "governors" que se encargan de bajar o subir la frecuencia pero que de momento no he probado por no tener soporte para CPUfreq (athcool, cpudyn, powernowd).
> 
> Creo que estoy equivocado o me falta algun concepto. He leido de todo (usr/src/linux/Documentation/cpu-freq, google: powernow-k8, http://www.amd.com/us-en/assets/content_type/white_papers_and_tech_docs/26094.PDF: chapter 9 ...)
> 
> Si pueden aclararme conceptos, una ayuda de por donde tirar, alguna experiencia o incluso si tener el procesador a 40ºC es normal (sin juegos ni nada por el estilo).

 Creo que tienes los conceptos bastanet claros, no hay mucho que aclarar. Simplemente no tienes C&Q activado en al Bios. Tener 40º en IDLE en un amd64 es normal, yo diria que incluso para estas epocas de tanto calor, si está medida con sonda, es una temperatura muy buena.

Saludozzzzz

----------

## frodoweb

Ya tenia Cool 'n' quiet activado en la BIOS; es una opcion bastante simple: enabled/disabled  :Razz:  y tb lo del ACPI 2.0 como comente.

Seguire buscando a ver si encuentro algo; sobre los governors entonces... no hace falta que emerga ningun ; con performance o mejor "ondemand" me vale?

PD: Creo que hay 4 governors y 2 de ellosaunque les marque como <*> no me deja elegirlos.

Saludos y gracias de nuevo

----------

## Stolz

Prueba con otra version de Bios a ver si te soluciona. Los governors incluidos en el kernel no requieren de software adicional para gestionar la frecuencia. Ellos mismos se encargan, no hace falta 'emerger' nada.

Yo solia usar el 'ondemand'. Para activar el método hay que ejecutar

```
# echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
```

Si quieres que al iniciar se use este metodo por defecto, puedes añadir el comando anterior al archivo /etc/conf.d/local.start

Para el resto de governos se hace de forma similar.

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## frodoweb

Pues esperare un tiempo a ver que se comenta; porque el PC lo acabo de montar hace unas semanas y la BIOS estoy seguro de que es la última version (por la fecha de compra digo).

Si encuentro solucion no duden que la posteare si no es molestia. Saludos

----------

## pacho2

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Prueba con otra version de Bios a ver si te soluciona. Los governors incluidos en el kernel no requieren de software adicional para gestionar la frecuencia. Ellos mismos se encargan, no hace falta 'emerger' nada.
> 
> Yo solia usar el 'ondemand'. Para activar el método hay que ejecutar
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Tengo también un AMD3200 con socket 939 y con la misma placa y tengo el powernow corriendo perfectamente.

El kernel lo he compilado con todos los governors, he instalado tambien cpufreq y cpufreqd. Yo tengo un Gentoo AMD64 (que va perfectamente  :Wink: ).

Ahora mismo estoy usando el governor ondemand y lo selecciono tal y como dice stolz.

Por cierto, ya he conseguido hacer funcionar los lm_sensors y "arreglar" el problema que tenía con el paginado de la memoria y el linking modules. Lo que he hecho es reinstalar los módulos (quitando los del i2c) y meter los módulos de i2c correspondientes a mi placa en el kernel. EL único inconveniente es que al botar el ventilador gira más deprisa (no es la velocidad máxima pero es un poco pesado), por eso tengo un kernel (el viejo) sin los sensores y otro con ellos.

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## Stolz

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Por cierto, ya he conseguido hacer funcionar los lm_sensors y "arreglar" el problema que tenía con el paginado de la memoria y el linking modules. Lo que he hecho es reinstalar los módulos (quitando los del i2c) y meter los módulos de i2c correspondientes a mi placa en el kernel. EL único inconveniente es que al botar el ventilador gira más deprisa (no es la velocidad máxima pero es un poco pesado), por eso tengo un kernel (el viejo) sin los sensores y otro con ellos.

 

Con el propio i2c puedes controlar los ventiladores. Seguramente esto te sea util (mira el final, lo del principio ya lo tienes hecho  :Wink: )

http://www.fentlinux.com/foros/viewtopic.php?t=431

Saludozzzzz

----------

## pacho2

 *Stolz wrote:*   

>  *pacho2 wrote:*   Por cierto, ya he conseguido hacer funcionar los lm_sensors y "arreglar" el problema que tenía con el paginado de la memoria y el linking modules. Lo que he hecho es reinstalar los módulos (quitando los del i2c) y meter los módulos de i2c correspondientes a mi placa en el kernel. EL único inconveniente es que al botar el ventilador gira más deprisa (no es la velocidad máxima pero es un poco pesado), por eso tengo un kernel (el viejo) sin los sensores y otro con ellos. 
> 
> Con el propio i2c puedes controlar los ventiladores. Seguramente esto te sea util (mira el final, lo del principio ya lo tienes hecho )
> 
> http://www.fentlinux.com/foros/viewtopic.php?t=431
> ...

 

Muchísimas gracias  :Smile: , justo lo que necesitaba

Lo voy a leer y cuando pueda lo intento aplicar

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

